# meyers plow on 94 Toyota Pickup a1/2 nd 4runner



## joea9-plow (Jan 4, 2011)

I can pick up a meyers 6 1/2 foot plow, the fellow says was on a 94 toyota truck. I presume pickup. I have a 94 4runner (the SUV thing) and, before I call him, want to ask if the front end of the truck and 4runner are similar enough for that plow to fit it.

thanks.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

You should be fine. Easy enough to get under and double check before purchase. You're just up the road from New Paltz.


----------



## joea9-plow (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks. No, I'm not far from NP. But the plow is about a 1/2 hr east of Poughkeepsie. And the 4runner is not on the road, at the moment.

Anyway, the seller has not called me back, after two calls, so I guess he sold it already. Or cant find it under the snow.


----------

